# Corpsing lesson (learned the hard way)



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Todays corpsing lesson, boys and girls, is NEVER.....NEVER cut off the little hangy string on the top of the bluckies head before corpsing him!!!!! This being my first time, I carefully cut away all the extra plastic, the eyes, the ribs, the arm, etc. And yes, the little plastic loop on top of his head. Once I got myself free from the spider webs dunked in latex, and got half of his "corpsified" I realized that I had no way to hang him. Well, I can't put him down, I can't stand him up...what do I do. AHA....a shepherds hook laying against the house. I stick the hook into the ground and stick the hook through bluckies newly carved out rib cage. Now I was able to corpse both sides of him and he looks kind of cool "flying" out over the front yard to dry. The neighbors are already shaking their heads..LOL. Oh yeah, wear the worst, oldest, junkiest clothes you can find because this is MESSY! (but fun) I'd post pics but I can't find my camera at the moment. Thanks for listening....


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL....definitely a good tip. Although I kept the stringy thing on, but the body weighs a nice amount so it won't stay attached to the skull. May have to do what you had to end up doing.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's a few pics of blucky drying out in the front yard. So far 3 people have stopped and asked me if I know how many more days it is until Halloween! Then they seem shocked that I can give them a real answer.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trish...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trishaanne45/my_photos


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm says the file is inaccessable

you know...........i've always used liquid nails brushed on for corpsing blucky's

haven't used the webs - always got a nice texture w/LN - then i experimented w/different colors of stain just brushed on 

but I agree no matter what - its a messy process


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot to check the privacy setting. That should work now (I hope)


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

very nice work! he looks pretty cool in that position i might add..........lol


----------



## noahbody (Jun 9, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

A little childish but my signature says exactly how I feel about my neighbors asking me to take down my "corpse" at Halloween because it was scaring the kids!!
Looks good by the way!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually, I'm lucky and noone has ever complained about anything we've done. We have even been offered part of the neighbors yard to use in case we out grow ours. When they asked if I know how many days are left, it's because they think they can stump me and I won't know the answer...how ridiculous is THAT! Some have offered me first choice of their stuff before they dispose of it during bulk pick up week. Yup, I LOVE this neighborhood!


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Looking good!

Is this blucky something you had laying around, or did you order it somewhere?

-- I


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

trish, i remember doing the same thing. I had to hang him with fishing line wrapped around the neck bone.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh..........sigh...........nothing nicer than seeing a corpse impaled.Vlad


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice job Trishaanne. When I corpsed a blucky a couple years ago I laid him on a piece of plywood, did one side and when it dried flipped him over and corpsed the other side. Never thought to hang him.......duh!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I need a blucky to lov..er..corpse.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I need a blucky to lov..er..corpse.


lol...........funny


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Trishanne,
I was really afraid that one of my neighbors was gonna call the cops on me for having this guy hanging off my back porch!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*LOL trishaanne! Thanks for the corpsing lesson...good to know!! If anything else unexpected comes up will you post? I am taking notes. So far your bluckys look great. 

Hey kevin242? Is that pantyhose? Looks good.*


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

It's cheese cloth and mahogony stain. This prop has been outside in my yard and looks just as horrible as the day he was put up... 8)


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow! Those are impressive!!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Trishaanne, Those are looking great! and thanks for the tip on corsping..lol I probably would have done the same thing..lol


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

I’m getting ready to start corpsing the bluckies I got from the group purchase myself, and have been wondering how to modify those suckers before I start. I’ve done several Bucky’s in the past, but this is my first blucky experience, LOL. I was excited to see they had the little loops at the top of the head, but I was wondering if it would hold up to the weight. 

Here’s a toast to the joys of trail and error!


----------

